# phgstats + webspell



## NemoFinder (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
und wieder ist es an der Zeit bei euch um Hilfe zu fragen.
Ich habe ein Script gesucht um den Status eines Gamesservers abzufragen und habe auch eins gefunden das wir sehr gut gefällt. Meine Wahl fiel auf phgstats. Dieses Script habe ich dann auf meinem Rechner getestet und es lief alles ohne Probleme. Dann wollte und habe ich es in das CMS von webspell eingebaut und dann lief es schon nicht mehr. Dabei habe ich nichts anderes gemacht als beim ersten mal. So stand es in der Anleitung und so habe ich es auch gemacht:

```
<?php
   define ('PHGDIR', 'phgstats/');                   // Pfad zum phgstats Verzeichnis
   $use_file = basename(__FILE__);                   // Kann man in der Regel so lassen
   $use_bind = '?';                                  // Kann man in der Regel so lassen
   require_once (PHGDIR . '/main/phgstats.inc.php'); // Kann man in der Regel so lassen
   ?>
```
Unter webspell wird mir zwar die Seite geöffnet, aber es wird nur ein Server angezeigt anstatt drei und dieser hat auch noch ne falsche IP-Adresse. Dabei sind die Serverdaten im Script richtig eingegeben und gespeichert.
Kennt einer dieses Problem und konnte es beheben?


----------

